# 3.5 Exhaust Resonator Removal



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

So I have seen numorous posts about exhaust and I looked for days before I removed my resonator because I wanted to know if anyone had feedback and I had little success. So.. I have a 2005 Altima 3.5 A/T. I kept the exhaust stock except for removing the giant resonator and replacing it with straight piping, despite all of the myths that it would sound terrible I actually like it alot. It does not sound raspy at all, when the car is at cold idle it has a bit of a pur to it. Under general driving you hear just the very slightest growl but nothing that would be annoying on a long trip. When at idle if the engine is revved up high with no load (out of gear) when the RPM's drop there is a bit of a crackle. Other than that, great mod, love it, sounds great. THERE!


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i did the same to my 2.5 and i think it sounded terrible...10 min after the guy took it out i told him to put it back on...im sure the 3.5 sounds much better


----------

